# Identifying a particular piece from an excerpt



## nibor (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi,
I was watching an episode of a British comedy show recently and right at the end there is a brief excerpt of a baroque harpsichord piece. I have been driven slightly mad trying to identify the piece with no success. It sounds distinctly like it's JS Bach in an imitative form to me, but I could be wrong.
So I turn to you lovely people in these forums in the hope that someone is familiar with the piece.

Now, naturally I can't actually post the clip itself here, but I can tell you that it is the very last scene of the third episode of the first (and only?) season of _Let Them Eat Cake_ starring Jennifer Saunders and Dawn French. And that if it were hypothetically uploaded to youtube it might possibly start at minute 28:08.

If anyone knows it or has any ideas, I would very much appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

It has been posted on youtube


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Didn't recognise what I could hear of it, but a composer named Nick Bicât is named in the closing credits.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Not sure this helps - I've spoken with Nick Bicat - albeit 38 years ago. He collaborated with playwright David Hare and Tony Bicat (Nick's brother) on "Teeth 'n' Smiles," to my mind the best play ever written about sex, drugs and rock and roll. There were 6 or 7 songs in the play, and Nick wrote the music. The original production starred a young Helen Mirren as a rock singer. I worked on the NY premiere. Nick also collaborated with David Hare on "The Knife," a rock/pop opera(?) which I did not see. He's written other music for TV.


----------

